# Dunkeleisen in Cata



## Trampeltaure (24. März 2011)

Moin moin...
wollte einfach mal fragen, obs denn überhaupt noch sinnvoll genutzt werden kann seit Cata.
Hab jetzt durch paar BRD-Runs welche in der Tasche, weiß aber nicht, ob ich die aufheben sollte oder einfach weg tun kann. Bin als Erstberuf Ingi, wo es ja sowieso glaube ich, nicht wirklich einen Verwendungszweck für gab, dennoch wollte ich einfach mal fragen.
Mfg
Trampeltaure


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. März 2011)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=11371

Gibt noch ein paar Sachen, die man damit basteln kann, auch ein Zielfernrohr für Dich als Ingi, aber die Thoriumspitzen-Items sind recht sinnbefreit durch das schnelle Leveln in dem Levelrange geworden.


----------



## Dexis (25. März 2011)

Trampeltaure schrieb:


> Moin moin...
> wollte einfach mal fragen, obs denn überhaupt noch sinnvoll genutzt werden kann seit Cata.
> Hab jetzt durch paar BRD-Runs welche in der Tasche, weiß aber nicht, ob ich die aufheben sollte oder einfach weg tun kann. Bin als Erstberuf Ingi, wo es ja sowieso glaube ich, nicht wirklich einen Verwendungszweck für gab, dennoch wollte ich einfach mal fragen.
> Mfg
> Trampeltaure


Sofern du nicht vor hast, bestimmte Classic-Gegenstände als Sammlerobjekte herzustellen, ist Dunkeleisen eigentlich nichts mehr wert. Es wird höchstens noch zum Ruf farmen (Thoriumbruderschaft) gebraucht. Selbst zum Hochzuskillen von Ingenieurs- oder Schmiedekunst wird Dunkeleisen nicht mehr benötigt, das hat Blizzard extra so umgestellt weil du (soweit ich richtig informiert bin) auch noch einen gewissen Ruf haben musstest, um Dunkeleisen überhaupt verarbeiten zu können. Und darüber hinaus müssten die restlichen Materialien (Feuer- und Lavakerne, Kernleder) für die alten Rüstungen auch noch mühselig im Geschmolzenen Kern gefarmt werden.


----------



## Rodulf (28. April 2011)

um das Zeug abzubauen brauchst du nur den nötigen Skill als Bergbauer ...

um das Zeug zu verhütten, musst du in BRD in dem Raum mit den Gräbern+Geistern an einem Grab ne Quest annehmen und die benötigten Materialien da abgeben, dann lernst du das verhütten (also nix mit Ruf) dumm ist nur, das aus 8 Erzen nur ein Barren rauskommt.

verhütten geht dann auch nur an der Brücke zum Molten Core, also ganz tief unten in BRD, hinter dem Raum bei den Geistern rechts raus ...

schmieden mit Dunkeleisen geht nur am schwarzen Amboss, da wo der Elemtarboss (Incendius?) wohnt ...

Items aus Dunkeleisen sind leider wirklich teuer von den Mats bzw. nur durch MC-Raids zu bekommen ... ich hab das letzte Mal nen 60er mit in den Kern genommen und Ihm vorher das Feuerresi-Set aus Dunkeleisen verpasst, ohne Gold zu nehmen und nur um endlich mal in BRD was zu schmieden ... (bin aber seit Nov/2010 nicht mehr online gewesen, bis jetzt  )

schlagt mich wenn ich spinne, für Thunderfury brauchte man glaub kein Dunkeleisen aber für den Sulfuronhammer brauchte man glaub ich welches, denke mich erinnern zu können, das wir in BRD standen und ich nochmal fix im Kern unten Eisen kloppen musste und das dann auch wieder unten an der Brücke verhütten ...

was man in den Vorkommen finden kan und was eventuell noch richtig Kohle bringt ist das Blut des Berges, das braucht man für den Hammer und das droppt echt ganz ganz selten ...

EDIT: ich hab glaub noch Elementium Erze abzugeben


----------



## madmurdock (15. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist das einzige Item, was ab und zu noch gebaut wird, wenn mal wieder jemand Luck bei Ragna hatte. Ansonsten braucht das kein Mensch mehr bis auf ein paar PvP Hunter im Low Bereich. Wobei das PvP in dem Bereich durch das Sys seit Wotl eh tot ist.


----------



## Schdaiff (26. Juli 2011)

Naja es gibt schon ein paar Sachen die ich häufiger mache... liegt vlt daran das ich auf RP Realm spiele, das leute öfters mal ein Dunkeleisen Set haben wollen.... sieht auch net schlecht aus...

Ansonsten wird auch öfter mal das Gewehr verlangt, oder der Pulverisierer, bzw der Hammer... Style Equip dann halt meistens....


----------

